# Skript ausführen beim Einstecken eines USB HID Devices

## Erdie

Hi,

ich möchte, sobald ein separater Nummernblock via USB angeschlossen wird, ein bestimmtes Skript ausführen. In den UDEV Leitfäden stehen Beispiele dazu, aber leider beziehen sich diese ausschließlich auf USB Mass Storage Geräte. Die Mini - Nummernblock Tastatur wir aber im Kernal als USB HID Device erkannt. Ich habe noch keinen Weg gefunden, dieses Ereignis mit der Ausführung eines Skriptes zu verknüpfen. Geht das?

Danke

Erdie

----------

## doedel

 *Quote:*   

> Ich habe noch keinen Weg gefunden, dieses Ereignis mit der Ausführung eines Skriptes zu verknüpfen. Geht das? 

 

Ob sich da Geräteklassen definieren lassen, weiss ich nicht, aber du kannst doch die Device-ID nehmen (siehe lsusb).

----------

## Erdie

Hmm .. ich werde es versuchen, danke.

----------

